# 2006-07 Toyota Highlander Lexus RX 400h Hybrid Battery HV 12 Cells Module



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Anyone considering this should be aware that it's not 12 cells, it's 12 modules each presumably containing 20 NiMH cells in series for a nominal pack voltage of 288 V. Total energy capacity is only 1.9 kWh.


----------



## Garberchov (May 2, 2021)

brian_ said:


> Anyone considering this should be aware that it's not 12 cells, it's 12 modules each presumably containing 20 NiMH cells in series for a nominal pack voltage of 288 V. Total energy capacity is only 1.9 kWh.


Could you move them to be in parellel?


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Garberchov said:


> Could you move them to be in parellel?


I don't know how the module terminations are done, so I don't know how easy that would be. If you did, you might have balancing issues between the modules.

But why? Do you want a big 24 volt battery?


----------

